
Here’s How to Make Climate Change Extra Scary - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/blog/-heres-how-to-make-climate-change-extra-scary
======
curtisblaine
> Jean-Michel Claverie, a microbiologist [..] could have caused this scenario
> twice. In 2014, Claverie thawed a small sample of Siberian permafrost in a
> petri dish and discovered a dormant virus that [..] could infect amoebas.

Wait, it looks like we should stop scientists from experimenting with
permafrost in the first place.

